# Man-eating squid



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yikes -

_Millions of killer giant squid are not only devouring vast amounts of fish they have even started attacking humans. Two Mexican fishermen were recently dragged from their boats and chewed so badly that their bodies could not be identified even by their own families._

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/196228/Man-eating-giant-squid-devouring-fish-stocks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This reads like something straight out of the Weekly World News.

These are big squids, not giant squids


----------

